# New photos of Elvis from 1972 found



## Monadnock (Apr 10, 2008)

Thought I'd put this here, as one of the photos has Elvis with his Kenpo crest guitar.

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Elvis...dbb00330e5/;_ylt=AiFRJeavgmKqQudfRZZZ0BUDW7oF


----------



## Monadnock (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## JadeDragon3 (Apr 10, 2008)

I never was a big Elvis fan. I like Johnny Cash though.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2008)

Elvis is still alive, I saw Men in Black


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, Elvis is alive and right next to him is where they are keeping Hitler's brain alive as well. I swear its true!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Yes, Elvis is alive and right next to him is where they are keeping Hitler's brain alive as well. I swear its true!


 
And guess who is with them you got it Bruce Lee


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Now see I though Bruce was in another room across the hall where they have his son Jason.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Now see I though Bruce was in another room across the hall where they have his son Jason.


 
Guess who just walked him Ed Parker


----------



## Hawke (Apr 11, 2008)

I totally forgot about the Elvis Kenpo patch he used to have on his guitar.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 11, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Now see I though Bruce was in another room across the hall where they have his son Jason.



Who's Jason? 


Don't you mean Brandon? 


(you're probably thinking of Jason Scott Lee who played Bruce in the biography)


----------

